# Where to find Black Sand?



## Untold (Mar 20, 2012)

Looking to get my hands on about 50-100lbs of black sand for a Goldie tank.
I've seen the Caribsea Tahitan Moon and dont really want to pay that much for sand...
Looking for stuff thats less then 1$ per lb
Didn't find anything at toysrus, I could always do pink I guess, they have that.
Would rather stay away from blasting sand as the fact that its sharp worrys me if the fish eat any.
Most PFS seems to be beige or white. 

Anyone had any luck in the lower mainland finding some black sand?
Where did you get it and what did you pay?
Thanks


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Contact digger.

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?p=224272FS; Black / Natural Beige Quartz Sand

Sent from my Samsung Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

some threads regarding black sand:
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/equipment-talk-section-14/black-sand-questions-28370/
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/plants-algae-ferts-ei-co2-lighting-13/where-black-dark-sand-21253/
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-chat-9/where-buy-black-sand-gravel-15715/

and while I'm at it.... http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/aqua-lounge-7/bca-search-function-24773/:bigsmile:


----------



## Untold (Mar 20, 2012)

I have used the forum search function, The only options listed in those threads I either dont want to touch (sandblasting) or are too expensive (TMS), Hence why I am still asking. I know I can get some at JL for 1$ per 1lb. Was curious to see if anyone else has had luck since finding it in large bags elsewhere. I have also already seen the thread for the member selling and again would still like to see what else people have found out there. What stores they have maybe lucked out at finding black play sand perhaps?


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Our ornament container is due in any day, there is bulk Black sand on there that we have never had before. It should meet everyones needs, I too find Tahitian moon a bit expensive when you need bigger quantities. We have 600 KGS coming in.


----------



## rg500 (May 8, 2010)

I second that. I just got some from him. Since you need over 50lbs, it will be less than a dollar per lb.



jobber604 said:


> Contact digger.
> 
> http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?p=224272FS; Black / Natural Beige Quartz Sand
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## Untold (Mar 20, 2012)

Rastapus said:


> Our ornament container is due in any day, there is bulk Black sand on there that we have never had before. It should meet everyones needs, I too find Tahitian moon a bit expensive when you need bigger quantities. We have 600 KGS coming in.


Any idea what day this will come in or what kind of cost per lb it will work out to? It is nice to have the options. Which location will get the shipment or both? Burnaby would be closer. 
I dont want to contact digger until I have exhausted all other resources, I hate contacting sellers saying i'm interested then I find something elsewhere and back out on them.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Untold said:


> Any idea what day this will come in or what kind of cost per lb it will work out to? It is nice to have the options. Which location will get the shipment or both? Burnaby would be closer.
> I dont want to contact digger until I have exhausted all other resources, I hate contacting sellers saying i'm interested then I find something elsewhere and back out on them.


It will be going to both locations, it comes in 10KG bags but we can do something for bigger volumes no problem. We have not had it from this supplier before but I am sure like all the rest of their substrates it will be top notch. We will post here when shipment has arrived and is unloaded.


----------

